# Cat art



## Tinker (May 22, 2009)

I was looking for a thread where everyone could post their pictures (I just tried to reply to kittees thread but it didn't seem to work) but I couldn't find one, so I thought I'd start a new one. So please feel free to post your cat art if you have some whether it be drawing, painting, sculpture, scrapbookings...anything!  I love seeing everyone's work! When I first looked at kittee's I thought it was oil or pastel but then read that it was digital!  Very cool! 

I haven't got around to learning digital, though I would love to, so I'm still working in watercolour and pencil crayon. Here's a little happy guy I just finished yesterday that I'm going to use for the title page of my site, hope he gives some smiles for the day...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He looks like a very happy kitty, thanks for sharing.  

My art & stuff :wink: : http://desart.deviantart.com/gallery/#Cats


----------



## Tinker (May 22, 2009)

He is a happy cat, thanks!  

I've been enjoying your work on DA, I love it! You have a wonderful eye for colour and you are *so *good at the manga style...very, very cool, DesnBaby!


----------



## oh_mommy (Apr 16, 2009)

mines nowhere near as nice as yours tinker.








but i made this in grade 11 in my arts and crafts class.the project was to make a painting of a real picture.

this was the picture it was sposta be.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Tinker said:


> He is a happy cat, thanks!
> 
> I've been enjoying your work on DA, I love it! You have a wonderful eye for colour and you are *so *good at the manga style...very, very cool, DesnBaby!


You're welcome!  Thank you! I like drawing anime and cartoon style of cats 8) .


----------



## cena (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah! man Its a nice painting of a kitty. It will obviously bring smiles for the day. And it will look good on the title page of your site.


----------

